# We Ate The Pounder



## largenlovely (Jan 16, 2008)

I went to NY and NJ for the holidays and gotta see lots n lots of my friends. It just so happens that Kelly Kaye, Ivy and Holly went up there also. We all went to Cheeburger Cheeburger and had a freaking blast. We all ate the pounder and got our pics put on the wall and got t-shirts hehe. 

Don't worry girls..i'm working on the pics right now and will have them to ya soon  

Big Hugs

Melissa 

View attachment pounder.jpg


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 16, 2008)

I later made a second trip to cheeburger cheeburger with these two hotties ...and Jeepy shows us that bigger is clearly better hehe 

View attachment CarlaAndrea.jpg


View attachment Mecarla.jpg


View attachment Andrea1.jpg


----------



## AC4400CW (Jan 16, 2008)

Love the pics.

I don't live anywhere near a Cheeburger Cheeburger, but ate at one last year while in NY state on business. Damn good! Of course, if something's loaded with bacon and served with onion rings I pretty much like it wherever it's from.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 17, 2008)

my ONLY complaint is they didn't offer chili...i figured that would have been the first thing they'd offer to put on the burgers..ya GOTTA have chili 



AC4400CW said:


> Love the pics.
> 
> I don't live anywhere near a Cheeburger Cheeburger, but ate at one last year while in NY state on business. Damn good! Of course, if something's loaded with bacon and served with onion rings I pretty much like it wherever it's from.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 17, 2008)

pics are great... and the pound burger? thats a pretty good meal :eat2:

PAT


----------



## Tassel (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd like to try that pound burger!


----------



## furious styles (Jan 17, 2008)

so many cute girls ... urk .. overload ..


----------



## Tooz (Jan 17, 2008)

There is a Cheeburger Cheeburger here, but I have never gone.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 17, 2008)

Cute pics!


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 17, 2008)

i would have loved to sit in there watching you girls eat up those burgers:wubu:


----------



## Mozart97 (Jan 17, 2008)

You came up to NJ and I missed out on it! LOL. Really Melissa, you look as beautiful in real life as you do in your professional photos. When will you be up our ways again?
Brad afa Mozart97


----------



## Caligula (Jan 17, 2008)

OMG who is the girl on the right of the first picture in the second post? Is she a webmodel?!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 17, 2008)

aw yes Chicago represent!


----------



## fatboy1004 (Jan 17, 2008)

You four look hot as _fire!_ But, um, what the hell? My phone rings! 

_Jay_sus!





largenlovely said:


> I went to NY and NJ for the holidays and gotta see lots n lots of my friends. It just so happens that Kelly Kaye, Ivy and Holly went up there also. We all went to Cheeburger Cheeburger and had a freaking blast. We all ate the pounder and got our pics put on the wall and got t-shirts hehe.
> 
> Don't worry girls..i'm working on the pics right now and will have them to ya soon
> 
> ...


----------



## mango (Jan 17, 2008)

*mmmmm.... burgers....


mmmmm.... babes.......



*


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2008)

Absolutely smashing pics.


----------



## joec (Jan 17, 2008)

Caligula said:


> OMG who is the girl on the right of the first picture in the second post? Is she a webmodel?!



no, sorry


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow. I'm both impressed that you guys put back the Pounder, and that you managed to fit so many beautiful people into those frames. There are some lucky guys on this board!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ha.... I totally forgot about these pictures.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 18, 2008)

I live in Upstate NY, where there's NOTHING cool like Cheeburger Cheeburger...which I've never heard of.

I know where Plainview is but it's a long drive from me.

Anyway, I love really good burgers. I don't know if I could polish off a pounder but I'd be willing to try and getting to dine with hot babes would be a bonus, too.

Thanks for the pics, Melissa and I'm happy you girls had a fun time.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 18, 2008)

OMGEES! Ya'll all look so cute! I really want to see a pixer of that burger though...mmm!
cheeseburger ... drools


----------



## altered states (Jan 18, 2008)

They've got one of those in the JetBlue terminal at JFK that we tried. The burgers weren't bad for airport food, but they were very well-done with no other option offered. Maybe the one in Plainview is different. A half pounder each left us verrrry full, so my hat's off to y'alls!


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, you are all absolutely gorgeous!

Thanks for posting the pics, and wish I could have been there.

:wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> They've got one of those in the JetBlue terminal at JFK that we tried. The burgers weren't bad for airport food, but they were very well-done with no other option offered. Maybe the one in Plainview is different. A half pounder each left us verrrry full, so my hat's off to y'alls!




*perk*



I'm going to be there for a layover at the end of the month. I'm sort of limited on the beef I can eat, but maybe they have something small I can try.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 18, 2008)

Lordy! Super beauties in Plainview! I know where that place is. I grew up about a mile from there.


----------



## Caligula (Jan 18, 2008)

joec said:


> no, sorry



Well dear god, she should be!!!


----------



## ripley (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks like so much fun!


----------



## troubadours (Jan 18, 2008)

i did not even take time to read through this but

um what is this place. are there any in nj.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 18, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i did not even take time to read through this but
> 
> um what is this place. are there any in nj.



Yup, I've been to the one in Westfield (thread here with pics). They are also in Cherry Hill, Lawrenceville, Manalapan and New Providence.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 18, 2008)

oh my gosh thank you. it looks incredible. cheeseburgers are my favorite food. ;_; definitely checking this out.


----------



## toddjohnson (Jan 19, 2008)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I live in Upstate NY, where there's NOTHING cool like Cheeburger Cheeburger...which I've never heard of.
> 
> I know where Plainview is but it's a long drive from me.
> 
> ...




Where upstate are you? They have locations in Rochester and Buffalo (Amherst). Check it...

http://www.cheeburger.com/locations/newyork.asp


----------



## Rowan (Jan 19, 2008)

Im hoping to make it down for the next mini-NJ bash...and if i do..we so have to go there


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 19, 2008)

hmmmmmm...................new pics for the Very Fat Women 8 Yahoo group that is under construction.


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll bet it wasn't even a challenge for you girls to eat the "pounder". When they saw you four fat beauties come in they must have figured that's what you were going to order.:eat1:


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 19, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> hmmmmmm...................new pics for the Very Fat Women 8 Yahoo group that is under construction.



No Joke....


----------



## altered states (Jan 19, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> *perk*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be there for a layover at the end of the month. I'm sort of limited on the beef I can eat, but maybe they have something small I can try.



Go for it - they have many sizes and combos. At the risk of this being booted to the foodee board, it's ai'ight for food food, but excellent for airport food.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 20, 2008)

melissa you are wayyy too fun!! thank you so much for the pictures!

haha oh my god this was so much fun!! the funny thing was, we ate the pounder, fries, onion rings and by the time we got back to the hotel (30 minutes away) we were STARVING all over again.. hahah!!


and the girl to the far right in the first picture is my best friend in the whole freakin' world. she is working on a paysite which will be up sometime in the future.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 20, 2008)

Ivy said:


> haha oh my god this was so much fun!! the funny thing was, we ate the pounder, fries, onion rings and by the time we got back to the hotel (30 minutes away) we were STARVING all over again.. hahah!!



that _does_ sound like you ...


----------



## Ivy (Jan 20, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> that _does_ sound like you ...



hahaha you know how i do.

golden corral bitchez.


----------



## Blame Picasso (Jan 20, 2008)

Dang, I've lived in NJ my whole life and never heard of this place. I'm going to have to hit the one in Manalapan the next time I'm up that way!

Great pixers BTW! 

Rob aka Casso


----------



## runningman (Jan 20, 2008)

haha oh my god this was so much fun!! the funny thing was, we ate the pounder, fries, onion rings and by the time we got back to the hotel (30 minutes away) we were STARVING all over again.. hahah!!

Maybe you should've gone back and done the 'pounder' again. Can you imagine the look on the face of the waiter/waitress as you all marched back in with your tee-shirts on and said "actually we all wanna do the 'pounder' again, we're still hungry"


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 20, 2008)

Forgive me if I missed an earlier mention of this, but there are places in NJ you can get three, ten, and perhaps other sizes of multi-pound burgers. Methinks those are free if consumed in the time alotted. Not to impose on anyone's fragile digestion, but as a feeder, a guy, and wannabe foodee, I find the concept interesting and the prospect of pictoral documentation exciting.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 20, 2008)

ya know..i can't believe we didn't get a pic of the burger hahaha...prolly cuz we devoured them so quickly  



candygodiva said:


> OMGEES! Ya'll all look so cute! I really want to see a pixer of that burger though...mmm!
> cheeseburger ... drools


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL and the cheesecake milkshake..don't forget that hehe

I had soooooo much fun with you girls..i can't wait til the next time *smooches* :kiss2:



Ivy said:


> melissa you are wayyy too fun!! thank you so much for the pictures!
> 
> haha oh my god this was so much fun!! the funny thing was, we ate the pounder, fries, onion rings and by the time we got back to the hotel (30 minutes away) we were STARVING all over again.. hahah!!
> 
> ...


----------



## loveembig (Jan 20, 2008)

The next time your in Jersey You might want to check out Clinton Station Diner right off Rt. 78 in Clinton NJ. You won't believe the size of the burgers they serve. The Mount Olympus is a 50 pounder and if your not that hungry try the Zeus, it's only a 7lb burger. :eat2:

http://clintonstationdiner.com/zeus.htm


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 22, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> ya know..i can't believe we didn't get a pic of the burger hahaha...prolly cuz we devoured them so quickly



It's ok girlie... I was just browsing the Cheeburger Cheeburger Website, and found out there's a location in Baton Rouge, LA not too far from my new place!
*giggles* I'm so gonna eat one of those burgers, or bust my gut trying! Wowee!:eat2:


----------



## Baby Robot (Jan 26, 2008)

Lest it be overlooked, the truth about the pounder is that it's 20 oz. instead of just 16.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 26, 2008)

Erin and I went out to eat to Longhorns last night. I confess that while I was eating my bacon cheeseburger, I thought of this thread. I remembered that you all had eaten a pounder, and I had wanted one badly last night (a much larger burger - I was hungry, hadn't eaten out in a very long time, and had also not had a cheeseburger in a long time).
I'd challenge you all any day (whether I'd "win" or not is a different story; it'd be fun none the less).
Thanks for sharing, Melissa.


----------



## _broshe_ (Jan 28, 2008)

I was listening to the Phantom gormet the other day and they were talking about a 7 lb pizza, which is a meat lovers with
1 pepperoni
2 bacon
3 meatball
4 sausage
5 chicken
6 shaved steak

that sounded, damn good

(they make you sign a document that states that you can not sue if you have and heart related problems... lol)

I'll have to find where that was


----------



## _broshe_ (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is the raidio show talking about the pizza

http://wtkk.everyzing.com/viewMedia.jsp?res=165320305&dedupe=1&col=en-all-pod_wtkk-ep&index=1&e=17755159&il=en&num=10&s=PZSID_0001144280&start=0&q=who+sells+a+seven+pound+pizza&expand=true&match=query,channel&filter=0


----------

